# een kunst zijn



## iKevin

Hoi,

Deze keer vraag ik mij af wat ''kunst zijn'' betekent, zoals in de volgende zinnen die ik van Google heb afgehaald:

Cadeaus geven *is een kunst*
Scheren *is een kunst*
Leidinggeven *is een kunst*
Solliciteren* is een kunst*
Roken *is een kunst*
Met pensioen gaan *is een kunst*
etc...

Heeft het een bepaalde betekenis? Of ben ik helemaal verkeerd aan het denken? Als ik zou moeten raden wat het betekent, dan zou ik zeggen dat het impliceert dat iets moeilijk is om te doen... Hoe zou dit in het Engels worden vertaald? Heeft er iemand een idee?

Kevin


----------



## Suehil

You can translate it literally -  'giving presents is an art', etc..


----------



## jacquesvd

iKevin said:


> Hoi,
> 
> Deze keer vraag ik mij af wat ''kunst zijn'' betekent, zoals in de volgende zinnen die ik van Google heb afgehaald:
> 
> Cadeaus geven *is een kunst*
> Scheren *is een kunst*
> Leidinggeven *is een kunst*
> Solliciteren* is een kunst*
> Roken *is een kunst*
> Met pensioen gaan *is een kunst*
> etc...
> 
> Heeft het een bepaalde betekenis? Of ben ik helemaal verkeerd aan het denken? Als ik zou moeten raden wat het betekent, dan zou ik zeggen dat het impliceert dat iets moeilijk is om te doen... Hoe zou dit in het Engels worden vertaald? Heeft er iemand een idee?
> 
> Kevin


 
In de aangehaalde context betekent het 'art' zoals bv. de Nederlandse vertaling van Erich Fromm's boek 'the art of loving' 'de kunst lief te hebben' betekent. 

Alleen in  het voorbeeld 'roken is een kunst' zie ik niet zo direct wat daar 'kunstig' aan is. 

Verwant is 'kunde' maar het betekent niet hetzelfde: kunde wijst op de kennis en de vaardigheid, kunst is meer dan louter kennis en vaardigheid alleen zoals moge blijken uit bv. 'de geneeskunde' versus 'de geneeskunst'. De geneeskunde voel ik aan als de kennis van ziektes en hun behandeling; het Franse "l'art de guérir" wordt in het Nederlands vertaald met 'de geneeskunst' omdat hier niet alleen kennis, vaardigheid en diagnosestelling bedoeld wordt maar dat tikkeltje extra dat inzicht in de patiënt en de best mogelijke keuze van behandeling veronderstelt.


----------



## Suehil

Palingroken is wel degelijk een kunst; misschien hadden ze het daar over?


----------



## Lopes

Volgens mij wordt het in figuurlijke zin gebruikt om aan te duiden dat iets moeilijk is om goed te doen, dus ik snap niet echt wat roken in dat rijtje doet (tenzij natuurlijk palingroken bedoelt wordt ). Maar het is dus, in figuurlijke zin, m.i. niet te vertalen met "... is an art (of: a form of art)".


----------



## iKevin

Die zin over roken... -googlet even-
http://www.rooktonnen.nl/roken_is_een_kunst.htm
Komt van die site =P Het gaat inderdaad over het roken van vis, (weer een nieuw woordje geleerd ''palingroken'').



Lopes said:


> Volgens mij wordt het in figuurlijke zin gebruikt om aan te duiden dat iets moeilijk is om goed te doen, dus ik snap niet echt wat roken in dat rijtje doet (tenzij natuurlijk palingroken bedoelt wordt ). Maar het is dus, in figuurlijke zin, m.i. niet te vertalen met "... is an art (of: a form of art)".



Dat is ook wat ik dacht, dat het een figuurlijke betekenis heeft. Inderdaad zoiets als jij zegt dat ''iets moeilijk is om goed te doen''. De voorbeelden die ik van Google afgehaald heb zullen wel slechte voorbeelden zijn, denk ik (ik heb gewoon ''dat is kunst'' gegoogled). Misschien dat het in die zinnen wel vertaald wordt met ''art''...? Maar, heeft ''kunst zijn'' dan geen figuurlijke betekenis in die zinnen? Zou je me misschien een voorbeeld kunnen verzinnen waarin die figuurlijke betekenis wordt gebruikt?

Ook bedankt jacquesvd, het verschil tussen ''kunde'' en ''kunst'' wist ik ook niet, weer iets bijgeleert =P,

Kevin.


----------



## Lopes

iKevin said:


> Maar, heeft ''kunst zijn'' dan geen figuurlijke betekenis? Zou je me misschien een voorbeeld kunnen verzinnen waarin die figuurlijke betekenis wordt gebruikt?



Precies wat ik net al schreef dus, die figuurlijke betekenis  De door jou genoemde zinnen zijn daar volgens mij stuk voor stuk goede voorbeelden van, op die van roken na dan. Ik denk niet dat iemand schrijft "scheren is een kunst" en dan bedoelt dat hij graag eens naar iemand kijkt die zich scheert vanwege de artistieke waarde ervan, als je snapt wat ik bedoel.


----------



## Suehil

In het Engels 'Shaving is an art' betekent hetzelfde als 'scheren is een kunst'.  

Als je het over de artistieke waarde zou willen hebben, dan zou je met 'shaving is an art form' dichterbij komen.


----------



## iKevin

Lopes said:


> Precies wat ik net al schreef dus, die figuurlijke betekenis  De door jou genoemde zinnen zijn daar volgens mij stuk voor stuk goede voorbeelden van, op die van roken na dan. Ik denk niet dat iemand schrijft "scheren is een kunst" en dan bedoelt dat hij graag eens naar iemand kijkt die zich scheert vanwege de artistieke waarde ervan, als je snapt wat ik bedoel.



Ja, ik snap wat je bedoelt.

Om het in een context te brengen...
Man en vrouw zijn in de badkamer, het scheren wilt niet lukken bij de man en de vrouw zegt: ''Scheren is een kunst, hè?'' (scheren is niet zo makkelijk als het lijkt/scheren is best moeilijk)...moet ik het zo zien?



Suehil said:


> In het Engels 'Shaving is an art' betekent hetzelfde als 'scheren is een kunst'.
> 
> Als je het over de artistieke waarde zou willen hebben, dan zou je met 'shaving is an art form' dichterbij komen.



Hoe zou ''scheren is een kunst'' zoals in mijn verhaaltje hierboven, vertaald worden? Ook met ''Shaving is an art''? Nee, hè? Mmmh...misschien toch wel...mijn gevoel voor taal voelt heel raar op het moment.

Kevin.


----------



## Lopes

iKevin said:


> Ja, ik snap wat je bedoelt.
> 
> Om het in een context te brengen...
> Man en vrouw zijn in de badkamer, het scheren wilt niet lukken bij de man en de vrouw zegt: ''Scheren is een kunst, hè?'' (scheren is niet zo makkelijk als het lijkt/scheren is best moeilijk)...moet ik het zo zien?



Bijna.. Ik zou zeggen dat degene die het zegt het zelf wel kan, wat in dit geval onwaarschijnlijk is. En volgens mij is het meer "scheren is een kunst", zonder "he", dus niet vragend.


----------



## Suehil

iKevin said:


> Hoe zou ''scheren is een kunst'' zoals in mijn verhaaltje hierboven, vertaald worden? Ook met ''Shaving is an art''? Nee, hè? Mmmh...misschien toch wel...mijn gevoel voor taal voelt heel raar op het moment.
> 
> Kevin.


 
'There is an art to shaving, isn't there?' zou ook gaan.


----------



## iKevin

Zelf zou ik het nooit zeggen, maar het klinkt wel passend.
Bedankt!


----------



## AllegroModerato

iKevin said:


> Ja, ik snap wat je bedoelt.
> 
> Om het in een context te brengen...
> Man en vrouw zijn in de badkamer, het scheren wilt niet lukken bij de man en de vrouw zegt: ''Scheren is een kunst, hè?'' (scheren is niet zo makkelijk als het lijkt/scheren is best moeilijk)...moet ik het zo zien?
> Kevin.



De opmerking is plagerig, spottend bedoeld. De man maakt er een potje van en de vrouw maakt de man een beetje belachelijk. Volgens mij is het niet zozeer van belang dat het woord "kunst" terugkomt in de vertaling, als wel dat het sarcasme tot uitdrukking komt.

_Having troubles shaving, dear?
Are you practising your shaving skills?
Shaving is tricky, isn´t it?

_Wat denken jullie?


----------



## iKevin

AllegroModerato said:


> De opmerking is plagerig, spottend bedoeld. De man maakt er een potje van en de vrouw maakt de man een beetje belachelijk. Volgens mij is het niet zozeer van belang dat het woord "kunst" terugkomt in de vertaling, als wel dat het sarcasme tot uitdrukking komt.
> 
> _Having troubles shaving, dear?
> Are you practising your shaving skills?
> Shaving is tricky, isn´t it?
> 
> _Wat denken jullie?



Ik vind je suggesties geweldig. Volgens mij is dit een perfecte vertaling van de sarcasme in het Nederlandse ''-blank- is een kunst''.


----------

